

Isomorphic JavaScript variables - swagasaurus-rex
https://github.com/siriusastrebe/syc

======
lgas
This seems to be spreading the downsides of mutable objects across boundaries.
I find a more functional approach which deals primarily with values rather
than variables to be the best way to get a grip on the complexity of modern
web apps.

See Rich Hickey's "The Value of Values" for better elucidation than I can
provide:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-
Values](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Values)

